# Bionic or thunderbolt



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

I currently have a dx and I have a upgrade coming this Friday. I really don't feel like dropping $200 or more for a new phone so I was looking at the bionic and thunderbolt. Just curious if anyone had a opinion on what phone would be better. I may just drop Verizon all together but just looking for some opinions on what you guys think... Thank you for your answers

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bbyland said:


> I currently have a dx and I have a upgrade coming this Friday. I really don't feel like dropping $200 or more for a new phone so I was looking at the bionic and thunderbolt. Just curious if anyone had a opinion on what phone would be better. I may just drop Verizon all together but just looking for some opinions on what you guys think... Thank you for your answers
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Wait a couple months for quad cores to come out...
Watch GNex price drop to $200 or less...
???
Profit!


----------



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not really wanting to wait is the problem I've had this phone since day one and I'm definitely ready for something new. I was thinking galaxy s2 with sprint. My girlfriend has that phone and it's beast

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Man that's a tough one. My dad who works for Verizon (doesn't root or Rom) had the Thunderbolt for like 6 months. It was a pretty nice phone but had its flaws. Wasn't as smooth as it couldve been. Now one of my friends who had the OG Droid and had it root and custom Romed upgraded to a Bionic. He says it is so smooth and stable he doesn't even need to root it. He says with moderate use he harpy gets 3 days of battery. I wouldn't get either as this is my last Motorola phone ever (until they unlock the bootloaders) but hey that's just me.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

GNex is $220 @ Amazon Wireless (Upgrade, Family Plan, which is what mine would be)...

.. just saying.

To me, its not worth it to look @ a TBolt or Bionic. Those phones, as much as they have nice points, are realistically not what I'd want. They'd have *maybe* a year, realistically half-year, and then they are going EOL. By getting a GNex you are future-proofing yourself... you can spend $100 on a Bionic now... and $200 on a new phone a year down the line.... or drop $220 on a GNex and always be happy. (If you really are forcing yourself to do an upgrade now, that is)


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

My wife has a Thunderbolt and its a decent phone. Can be unlocked and rom's, kerneled and what not, but not much dev support. There is some, but not as much as one would want. It will be getting ICS from HTC/Verizon later this year. As for the Bionic, I'm Mr anti Motorola now with the games they play so I wouldn't recommend it even if I liked it. If I were you, I'd do my best to hold out and let the RAZR drop in price if you don't care about bootloaders and what not, but being a Moto phone, I wouldn't get it anyways.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

I would agree with Goose on the Gnex. Look at the OG droid. Its just now losing support and it came out over 2 years ago. I personallly would go with the Nexus because its gonna have support for a long time. Its gonna have dev support and keep getting updates. Really, I wouldn't get the Bionic. Im sick of Moto as well. And the Tbolt has terrible battery life and it's kind of laggy imo.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

I would agree with the general concencus that I would chose neither but between the two the bionic would be the clear winner, it's simply the better piece of hardware and even if it's locked down it's still likely to have more communtiy support than the thunderbolt ever will.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

They is way more going on for the bolt but, the bionic is better hardware. Get the damn Nexus

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

